# Show me your horsey glow ups!



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

I’d love to see some horse-related glow ups! It can be the glow-up of a neglected horse, or it can be a glow-up from baby horse to teen/adult or teen horse to adult, or it could be a tack glow up either from replacing your tack or sprucing up some old tack, it can be riding glow ups... anything, I just find this kind of thing so satisfying.
I’ll give a few types too!

Dixie’s glow-up from being neglected by her previous owners (almost 6 years ago) to present day...
Before:
















After:
















Mav’s yearling/yearling and a half glow up to almost 7 years old (present day)
before:
















After:
















Edit: accidentally pressed send before I meant to. Adding this:

My personal riding glow up.
















Edit: I have also learned since May to tighten my back cinch properly 😉


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

Oh! Here's one of my girls. First one is when I got them and the last ones are of like this month.
































And my riding.
First one is from fall of 2019
Second one is November 2020





0 new items by Jessica Krell







photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I will play....

First is Riley as a baby and then as a big boy.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Baby Cloud to big boy



































Cloud


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

When I got my filly she was 13 months old and I found her on Craigslist. She was living under very difficult and unkept conditions. Trash was scattered all over both in an out of her pen. Bags old trash were strewn all over and no grass had been cut that year around the house or pen area. First picture is when I first saw her. The bottom is this fall at 3 yo.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

Here she is under saddle this fall.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

AbbySmith said:


> Oh! Here's one of my girls. First one is when I got them and the last ones are of like this month.
> View attachment 1109774
> 
> View attachment 1109775
> ...


Aww, I love the donk! Super cute.

I can’t see the first video, the link didn’t work for me. But your riding is looking good!




farmpony84 said:


> I will play....
> 
> First is Riley as a baby and then as a big boy.
> View attachment 1109779
> ...


Gorgeous! What breed? He looks beautiful in both western and English! And with no tack, too. 


ksbowman said:


> View attachment 1109793
> When I got my filly she was 13 months old and I found her on Craigslist. She was living under very difficult and unkept conditions. Trash was scattered all over both in an out of her pen. Bags old trash were strewn all over and no grass had been cut that year around the house or pen area. First picture is when I first saw her. The bottom is this fall at 3 yo.
> View attachment 1109794


Glad she’s in a better place now! She’s a cutie, I like her belly marking. 😊


ksbowman said:


> View attachment 1109795
> Here she is under saddle this fall.


What a good girl! She looks happy


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

farmpony84 said:


> Baby Cloud to big boy
> View attachment 1109786
> View attachment 1109788
> View attachment 1109789
> ...


Whoops, forgot to reply to this one. What a gorgeous fella! Is he buttermilk buckskin or a dun? I noticed the dorsal stripe on his butt in baby pics but I wasn’t sure if it could’ve just been a Baby Thing.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

I've posted these before but here we go again  . My 25yo bud. First 2 are from Feb 2020, last one is in April 2020. The power of fortified rice bran!


















-


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

ChieTheRider said:


> I've posted these before but here we go again  . My 25yo bud. First 2 are from Feb 2020, last one is in April 2020. The power of fortified rice bran!
> 
> View attachment 1109797
> 
> ...


Wow, he looks amazing! What a handsome boy, pretty markings too. I am a sucker for pintos anyway of course. I’ll keep in mind the fortified rice bran if I hear of anyone needing something to boost their horse’s weight!


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

@LilyandPistol, Ugh! I think I deleted the video...dumb dumb me. That was the only video I had of my first riding lessons...I already regret deletint it lol! Sorry it didn't work!

@farmpony84 Holy crap, Riley is freaking adorable!! I love him!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Is "glow up" a new term, or a misspelling of "grow up"?


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@tinyliny , I took it as a play on words with a double entoudrea. Either grow up or come out of their shell from neglect or illness decline.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> Is "glow up" a new term, or a misspelling of "grow up"?


Not a super new term, but new compared to, you know, most things I guess. It’s more or less the same thing as a before/after— if you say “that horse really glew up” it’s kinda like saying “that horse really improved/got pretty/etc”.... it kinda denotes some form of improvement or something. And it doesn’t have to only apply to horses, for sure.


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

She’s not done yet but long yearling to coming 3 has been good to her. Can’t wait for another year or 5 or 10!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Morgan.taylor said:


> She’s not done yet but long yearling to coming 3 has been good to her. Can’t wait for another year or 5 or 10!
> View attachment 1109800


She’s a beauty!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@tinyliny I wasn't sure about the term either (I think that's our age showing through!)

@LilyandPistol Thanks! Riley is an AQHA and Cloud is AQHA/NFQHA/FQHA/IBHA He's a dunskin I believe is what his papers say.


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Minnie (the bay) in November 2017 when she was handed over to a rescue (she was approx. 4 at this point). The owners bought her sight unseen as a safe horse for kids to groom, she was delivered healthy, turned out to the pasture and was completely uncatchable. She continued to lose condition and one morning the owners woke up to a baby at her side. She continued to lose condition as the baby drank all of her calories. Eventually the rescue was able to corral them into a trailer.










And when I brought her home in January 2019. You can see how little muscle mass she had upon arrival to our barn from being a walking skeleton, living off of any muscle she had left.










Summer 2019, her stunning summer coat came in. This was my first time seeing her 'true' coat, since all the pictures I'd seen up to that point were winter pictures, and I'd only owned her in winter months. And with the summer grasses, her true Morgan-self began showing...in the form of a huge belly. The pictures don't do it justice, there were points when people were asking when she was due to foal.



















And Minnie now, after two years under my ownership. I pretty much halter broke her and did all of the groundwork with her, along with saddle breaking her of course. It seems like we are now at the point of growing muscle, now that her big belly has been worked off (along with having no access to grass whatsoever). Now we are working on developing self-carriage both on the lunge and under-saddle. I aspire to compete dressage with her and eventually eventing.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

ClearDonkey said:


> Minnie (the bay) in November 2017 when she was handed over to a rescue (she was approx. 4 at this point). The owners bought her sight unseen as a safe horse for kids to groom, she was delivered healthy, turned out to the pasture and was completely uncatchable. She continued to lose condition and one morning the owners woke up to a baby at her side. She continued to lose condition as the baby drank all of her calories. Eventually the rescue was able to corral them into a trailer.
> 
> View attachment 1109809
> 
> ...


Bless her... Mini’s story is very similar to that of Dixie’s. She also had a baby and started losing condition, because her owners weren’t taking proper care of her, and Mav was sucking what nutrients she did have out of her. Mav was her baby. She probably is what kept him alive, bless her heart. I think we both have very strong mares to make it through that.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

LilyandPistol said:


> Not a super new term, but new compared to, you know, most things I guess. It’s more or less the same thing as a before/after— if you say “that horse really glew up” it’s kinda like saying “that horse really improved/got pretty/etc”.... it kinda denotes some form of improvement or something. And it doesn’t have to only apply to horses, for sure.


Are you telling me the new past tense of 'glow' is 'glew'???? Isn't it still 'glowed'?


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> Are you telling me the new past tense of 'glow' is 'glew'???? Isn't it still 'glowed'?


Lol, good question.


----------



## korrin and earl (Jan 22, 2021)

i like your pfp


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's a riding glow-up of mine -- specifically, my leg position!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

SteadyOn said:


> Here's a riding glow-up of mine -- specifically, my leg position!
> 
> View attachment 1109825


Nice! Good job, I’m sure your horse appreciates it!


----------



## korrin and earl (Jan 22, 2021)

cool nice job


----------



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

SteadyOn said:


> Here's a riding glow-up of mine -- specifically, my leg position!
> 
> View attachment 1109825


Holy crap! That's amazing! Good job!!


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm sure I've shared before but I can't help doing it again! I feel blessed to have been with Nav through his awkward baby years and seen him grow into a mature horse.  He is about 5 in the old pictures and 15 now.

2010ish









2018









2010ish









2020


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

NavigatorsMom said:


> I'm sure I've shared before but I can't help doing it again! I feel blessed to have been with Nav through his awkward baby years and seen him grow into a mature horse.  He is about 5 in the old pictures and 15 now.
> 
> 2010ish
> View attachment 1109839
> ...


What a handsome fella!


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

NavigatorsMom said:


> I'm sure I've shared before but I can't help doing it again! I feel blessed to have been with Nav through his awkward baby years and seen him grow into a mature horse.  He is about 5 in the old pictures and 15 now.
> 
> 2010ish
> View attachment 1109839
> ...


What a handsome fella!

edit: well, that sent twice for some reason. Whoops, sorry!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

My boy at 8 months vs 12 years.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## Kattington (Jun 26, 2013)

I have one! We bought this precious pony last year in May after seeing her on a Facebook ad - something about her just immediately drew me in so we made a 3.5 hr drive on impulse to go see her the following day. She certainly was a scrawny little nag at the time but I still felt a special connection so we took her home. Her name at the time was Gretchen. We alternated between Stevie and Gretchen for a while but Stevie seems to have stuck.

Here's her first morning home:













She was underweight, undermuscled, and apparently not the most socialized when it came to other horses (she completely ignored our herd at first and would run away kicking with both feet when they approached). Also had a bout of laminitis (luckily no lasting damage) that was growing out, her winter coat didn't finish shedding until June... she was a mess! The girl we bought her from said she bought her from a friend who was selling her to pay for her other horse's vet bills and that she was allegedly from a rescue before that. 

One month in, looking much better already (had some scratches from scuffles with her new herd):









She's almost fearless when it comes to seeing new sights and obstacles, but we discovered that "green" meant "barely knew left from right but you can sit on her safely!" She will saddle up fine, walk on tarps all day, lead anywhere with you, but she did not know steering, stopping, or backing up. After a few minor incidents we decided to just restart from square one on her training.

Now she is gorgeous, lovely, clever, full of personality and not afraid to show it! She has been on winter break from training but before it got too cold to work, she was making lovely progress. She leads the group on trail rides and when she carries herself well, has a lovely floating trot and a smooth canter.
















PS.. Any guesses on what breed she is would be welcome. She was listed as a quarter pony but she is fine boned and has a pretty slender head, yet also has a short and thick neck.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

She’s a beauty! I’m glad y’all were able to help her. I’m sure she’s super happy in her new home. I don’t have any guess as to breed but if anyone does I wouldn’t mind them saying either because I’m also interested, even if it is a bit off topic! ☺


----------



## Kailee TheCool (Feb 1, 2021)

Kattington said:


> I have one! We bought this precious pony last year in May after seeing her on a Facebook ad - something about her just immediately drew me in so we made a 3.5 hr drive on impulse to go see her the following day. She certainly was a scrawny little nag at the time but I still felt a special connection so we took her home. Her name at the time was Gretchen. We alternated between Stevie and Gretchen for a while but Stevie seems to have stuck.
> 
> Here's her first morning home:
> View attachment 1109848
> ...


Is she a dunskin? I love her mane frosting(white hair on black)! She is a beauty!!


----------



## Kattington (Jun 26, 2013)

Kailee TheCool said:


> Is she a dunskin? I love her mane frosting(white hair on black)! She is a beauty!!


We're actually not quite sure! She's gold in the summer and pale in the winter and almost seems to develop very subtle primitive markings only in her winter coat. There's a very faint dorsal stripe and the mane frosting becomes most prominent in her winter coat. It's probably just a very poor expression of nd1. Thank you!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Fugly yearling to handsome 10yr old


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Handsome guy!


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

@csimkunas6, That is a good looking horse. I love the muscle and short coupled paint. Beautiful!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

ksbowman said:


> @csimkunas6, That is a good looking horse. I love the muscle and short coupled paint. Beautiful!


Thanks so much! Was worried he'd stay an ugly duckling there for a minute! Haha


----------

